# Red River RC of Texas - Fall Field Trial



## ClarkAnsel

I'll go ahead and start the thread since we're just 3 days away. This will be my dog's first field trial, so I'm looking forward to seeing how he handles it. See everyone Friday.


----------



## DeWitt Boice

I'll put it back on top


----------



## DeWitt Boice

5 left to run in Am
a bunch in the O
Q ???


----------



## mjh345

does anyone know if the qual finished & whether or not Derby will start on time?


----------



## Jiggy

Only about 6 dogs left in Open this morning. 
8 dogs to qual water marks this morning as well.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

62 back to The Land Blind in The Open. 

40 back to The Land Blind in The Am. 

Sorry, no numbers.


----------



## ClarkAnsel

Qual - 16 back for the 3rd series: 2,6,8,9,10,14,15,16,22,24,26,27,29,34,35,39

8 were invited back for the 4th this morning, but I don't have those numbers.


----------



## Jiggy

Qual:
1st-2-Hardy/Avant
2nd-29-Emmy/Avant
3rd-39-Abbey/Wright
4th-6-King/Noga
RJ-27-Jake/Wright
J-24-Lu/Piland

Open to double land blind with poison bird. 
2,3,5,10,12-19,21-24,26-29,32,34,35,36,38,40,41,42,44
46,48,50,51,53-63,65,68-74,77,81,82,84-89,92


----------



## MikeBoley

Way to go Jiggy


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats to Dale and Clint on Hardy's q win that makes 75 qaa offspring of gman.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

28 back to The Water Blind @ The Am. Sorry. No numbers.


----------



## Mike W.

37 dogs to WB in the Open:

2-10-14-16-17-19-21-23-26-27-32-34-40-42-44-46-48-51-53-54-57-58-59-60-62-63-65-70-71-72-74-77-82-84-86-89-92


Dog #32 starts at 8 a.m.


----------



## Jiggy

Derby to third:
2-6, 8,10,12,13,16,18,19,20,26,28,30,32,33,37


----------



## David Maddox

Chad Baker said:


> Congrats to Dale and Clint on Hardy's q win that makes 75 qaa offspring of gman.


X2!!!
Hardy has been very consistent as both Derby and Qual dog earning 25 or so Derby points followed up by several Qual finishes. Im very excited to see him step up and play with the "big dogs".


----------



## Tom Watson

Am callbacks to water marks: 3 16 22 24 27 37 44 47 49 55 58 59 62. 13 total. 47 starts. Tough water blind...50% either picked up the poison bird or wouldn't get in the water.


----------



## Mike W.

Open WB is a throat slitting. 75 yd entry, swim, hit a point, little swim then run along the bank for 100 ydd, with water on your left, with wind blowing 10-15 mph left to right. There was a poison bird thrown right to left onto the bare beach. Line to the blind is under the arc, within 10 ft of the bird. Dogs have to kick off back into the water immediately after passing under the arc. 

1 out of every 4-5 dogs have picked up the actual blind.

No comment.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

junfan68 said:


> Open WB is a throat slitting. 75 yd entry, swim, hit a point, little swim then run along the bank for 100 ydd, with water on your left, with wind blowing 10-15 mph left to right. There was a poison bird thrown right to left onto the bare beach. Line to the blind is under the arc, within 10 ft of the bird. Dogs have to kick off back into the water immediately after passing under the arc.
> 
> 1 out of every 4-5 dogs have picked up the actual blind.
> 
> No comment.


Ah come on Mike give us a comment. ;-)


----------



## Jiggy

Derby:
1st-Charlie/Kelly
2nd-Quilla/Stone
3rd-Dylan/Farmer
4th-Buzz/Gunzer
RJ-Pete/Avant
Js-2,16,26,33

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Jiggy

Open
1st-Holland/Farmer
2nd-Trudi/Erhardt
3rd-Tia/Farmer
4th-Livvy/McKnight
RJ-Skye/Erhardt

Not sure of all Js. 

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## EdA

Thank you Holland, well done Danny! Nice ending to 2012, 3 Open wins and 3 Amateur wins


----------



## MikeBoley

Am results
1 Bullet/Hurst
2 Rainey/Boley
3 SliderHays
4 Mister/Watson
RJ Gracie/Aycock
Jams 16,24,44,49,55,58,59


----------



## Charles C.

Way to go to Bullet and Dan and Lauren and Slider.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Nice job Danny and Holland and Ed! Pretty bummed the puppy I had coming by him didn't come to...


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Congrats DrEd


----------



## David Maddox

EdA said:


> Thank you Holland, well done Danny! Nice ending to 2012, 3 Open wins and 3 Amateur wins


Congrats Dr.Ed. Your Holland is a fantastic young dog, with an even brighter future!!!
I too, was VERY excited about the Holland x Tease litter Troy had mentioned.


----------



## JaniceJones

Congratulations to all who placed this weekend! Especially to Rainey and Mike! Rainey just came back from maternity leave and ran very well in both stakes this weekend! I am so proud of them both!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Congratulations to everyone placed and finished in the Amateur - I thought Jerry and John did a great job! Dittos Janice on the congrats to Mike and Rainey. Pretty cool to play with the pups while Mom places! Slider is proud!

Also congrats to the placers and finishers in the open, especially Dr. Ed for Holland's win! I am very proud of my green ribbon in that open, especially because of that water blind! Seriously had my heart rate in the 200s going under the arc of that poison bird.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Team Holland, Team Bullet, Team Rainey, Team Slider, Team Mister, Team Gracie, Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Holland, Trudi, Tia, Livvy (Wahooh from Miss Beans & I.), Rainey, Mister, & Ham. Congrats to all who placed & finished!!

What a year for the big dogs from The Vinwood Crew.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

EdA said:


> Thank you Holland, well done Danny! Nice ending to 2012, 3 Open wins and 3 Amateur wins


Way to go Holland, Dr. Ed, Danny/Lisa!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations, Dr. Ed, fantastic season for Holland, wow! Congratulations to everyone who placed & finished!


----------



## Judy Chute

junfan68 said:


> Open WB is a throat slitting. 75 yd entry, swim, hit a point, little swim then run along the bank for 100 ydd, with water on your left, with wind blowing 10-15 mph left to right. There was a poison bird thrown right to left onto the bare beach. Line to the blind is under the arc, within 10 ft of the bird. Dogs have to kick off back into the water immediately after passing under the arc.
> 
> 1 out of every 4-5 dogs have picked up the actual blind.
> 
> No comment.


Congratulations to everyone that survived!!

Impressive...

Judy


----------

